# Portland Underground Naval Headquarters. 09/08



## underitall (Sep 9, 2008)

I found out about this location not long ago, on SubBrit, adn a load of information about it is HERE, BUt heres A brief beginning and info about it, taken from the site.
UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS & COMMUNICATIONS CENTRE
With the strategic importance of the Dockyard an underground headquarters and communications centre was planned in 1940. Two tunnels were driven deep into the hillside to the rear of the dockyard leading to a series of underground rooms based around a central ring. The new underground headquarters was completed by 1941 with Portland acting as a sub-command of Commander in Chief, Portsmouth at Fort Southwick.
The tunnels are now in a condition that isnt the best, BUT new looking light fixtures are present, and cabling, also, a few fuse boxes, dripping with water, but still look newish.
For a detailed information on acc3ss, please PM me ONLY, as this is in a sensitive area, and I dont want it to be missed.

And on with the pics, theyre not too good, because I was using the flash, and had no tripod.

Our entrance, number 4.








































And thats it for now, ill post up some better photos when I go back with the tripod, and spend longer down there, its well worth a visit, as iv got a feeling that its going to be harder to acc3ss, but still remain beneath the Island for some time.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2008)

I've moved this to underground sites partly because it is an underground site and partly because it means newbies and lurkers wont be able to see it, and it wont get indexed on the search engines.


----------



## underitall (Sep 9, 2008)

Ohkay mate, cheers for that, I wasnt auite sure, and better for lurk3ers not to see it, thanks...


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a really interesting and unusual site, Underitall. Look forward to more pics when you go back.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 10, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That's a really interesting and unusual site, Underitall. Look forward to more pics when you go back.



Yes very interesting. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## King Al (Sep 11, 2008)

Interesting looking place, like the cat flap thing in pic 8 looking forward to more pics


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 11, 2008)

cool place.... looks like fun.


----------



## freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like an interesting place. I look forward to seeing your next pics from there!


----------



## cogito (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 14, 2009)

That's quite incredible, nice set of photo's. What's that foggy/misty-type stuff in the second photo?


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 14, 2009)

Great photos mate, looks like a cool place to visit, good job.




Jimba said:


> What's that foggy/misty-type stuff in the second photo?



His breath I expect.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice on Underitall. I look foward to your next visit!


----------

